# GBK Pups



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is Empire and AR at the show on the 10th. These pix have been on the board for a minute, but were a VIP exclusive till now(hint hint)










AR stacks really nice

















Empire doesnt. LOL, gotta hold up his back end for pix(workin on it)

















Here they are with their sire, a son of Soldiers Legacy









And here they are with their sister, Legacy. 









Anyway, thought I'd share. I think Inf602 has a few more pix from that show.... Maybe he'll post em' up.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOOT, very nice Jon thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea!!!!!!!!! Great pics Jon you know I love all your dogs  AR is gorgeous too is he from the same litter as Empire? OMG I can't wait to see some more pics 
Gorgeous dogs guys they all look great 



P.S. we need more Sweet Pea


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

What kind of dog's are those? I mean what breed are they?


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Dayumm.. they look good! Very nice man.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Am Bully. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Empire & the blue boy, Soldiers Legacy are my fave, good looking boys.:woof:


----------

